# Got pics of tricombs. Changed my thoughts. Still a few weeks ago I think



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 25, 2021)

Got a 100x attachment on the phone   Worked great. My first grow.


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

IMO not done cooking yet....watch Big disagree with me.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 25, 2021)

I agree I’m thinking at least 2 more weeks


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

I can't tell with these old eyes.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 25, 2021)

Going to tear a bud apart tomorrow to get internal pictures


----------



## pute (Sep 25, 2021)

What is it and how long has it been in flower?


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 25, 2021)

pute said:


> What is it and how long has it been in flower?


White Widow. Started flower aug 1. Here it is.  I’m at 56 days or 8 weeks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks like more time agree


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

2 more weeks.....pay no attention to Pute ..he is legally blind

me?....I’ve got 20-15 eyesite


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> 2 more weeks.....pay no attention to Pute ..he is legally blind
> 
> me?....I’ve got 20-15 eyesite


Yup but yer pecker won't stecker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Yup but yer pecker won't stecker.



you want me to have Swede call Mrs Pute and have a little chat about peckers?


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2021)

Only if we can listen


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Only if we can listen




now that would be one hella conversation!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> now that would be one hella conversation!


They would say Get out the Loops


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 26, 2021)

I got out the loops!  Certainly look clear to me. Without you guys I would have harvested buds are huge but now I see they aren’t ready.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I got out the loops!  Certainly look clear to me. Without you guys I would have harvested buds are huge but now I see they aren’t ready.




please send $29.95 to :

You Guys
P.O. Box 420
Weed , Oklahoma


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 26, 2021)

And with your payment you will get one unsigned autograph of toocan sam


----------

